

NTT Docomo abandons its Tizen smartphone launch plans for now - asadotzler
http://www.unwiredview.com/2014/01/16/ntt-docomo-abandons-its-tizen-smartphone-launch-plans-for-now/

======
fidotron
Samsung having problems with software quality?

It would be more surprising if this actually gets released in a usable state.

